# My Solitary Bee/Wasp Nesting Blocks



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Just finished my setup to house native bees and wasps.

Mostly I seem to get a solitary wasp I believe to be _Pachodynerus erynnis_. 

I was excited that someone brought in an Orchid Bee to show me today.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

You may want to try having more mud around, as some native bees require mud in the direct area of the block.

Ill be soon making my own as well!
Thanks for the example!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Very cool, hope you get some more bees and wasps.


----------

